# Griplock vs Verlock



## Mattthetech (Jun 5, 2014)

A few months ago we had a musical in my theater. The sent was rented and was brought in by the high school putting on the show. The designer used Griplocks (though, he kept calling them Verlocks) to hang most of the scenery. After using them we realized how useful they were and are looking to invest in some for our theater. The description for Verlock says they are not for overhead hanging, but this set designer clearly used them for this purpose. With that being said, my questions are:

1: What is better, Griplock or Verlock?
2: Can they really not be used for overhead rigging?

Any input would be helpful and greatly appreciated! Thanks all!


----------



## coldnorth57 (Jun 5, 2014)

I i were you i would do more checking into the Griplocks http://www.griplocksystems.com/rigging/ you may find this more informational


----------



## Mattthetech (Jun 5, 2014)

coldnorth57 said:


> I i were you i would do more checking into the Griplocks http://www.griplocksystems.com/rigging/ you may find this more informational


I have been to their web site as well and looked through it. I have done research on both but it still doesn't tell me if someone likes one over the other. Personally, i was going to go with the Griplock. They look great and seem to do everything i need them to. I have had a lot of people turn me in the direction of Verlock however so i wanted to see if anyone had any experience with them.


----------



## microstar (Jun 6, 2014)

I think you will ultimately find that this type of hardware is to be used only on static loads, meaning nothing is moving. Think banners, air ducts, etc. hung from building structure. So if you are dead-hanging something from a fixed point, they would be acceptable. But if you are hanging scenery, etc. from a movable batten, they would not be acceptable to use. I saw a reference to static loads on the griplock website, but when I tried to go back to quote it, couldn't come up with it again. Certainly would be worth contacting them directly with your specific application.
I'm sure more experienced rigging people will chime in shortly. Just my opinion.


----------



## coldnorth57 (Jun 6, 2014)

microstar said:


> I think you will ultimately find that this type of hardware is to be used only on static loads, meaning nothing is moving. Think banners, air ducts, etc. hung from building structure. So if you are dead-hanging something from a fixed point, they would be acceptable. But if you are hanging scenery, etc. from a movable batten, they would not be acceptable to use. I saw a reference to static loads on the griplock website, but when I tried to go back to quote it, couldn't come up with it again. Certainly would be worth contacting them directly with your specific application.
> I'm sure more experienced rigging people will chime in shortly. Just my opinion.


Microstar you need to look at http://www.griplocksystems.com/rigging/products.cfm on their page they show a truss handing fro the system


----------



## microstar (Jun 6, 2014)

Maybe the truss is simply hanging from the building structure and does not move?


----------



## mercerfils (Jun 6, 2014)

From and engineering standpoint, air ducts are a live load. The movement (high-speed air stream, in this case) isn't perceptible to us but they sure do make their hardware vibrate. Installers make a similar mistake with speakers - a VERY live load - all the time.


----------



## ruinexplorer (Jun 6, 2014)

I personally have only used them for very lightweight rigging (banners and such) or for positioning (angle of line array). I have used both, but it has been quite some time so I would be hard pressed to say if I have a preference.


----------



## Euphroe (Jun 7, 2014)

See also Gripples, and Strand Vises.

Re static vs. non-static, etc., keep aware that at least one of the devices mentioned on this thread can simply unscrew. If you deadhang something on a single point and the wind rotates it, etc., you could drop it. 

(The classic story in that genre is the building engineer cleaning the chandelier without moving his ladder. Cleans a few crystals, turns the fixture, cleans more, turns, etc. And unscrews the 800lb chandelier from the ceiling. Really.) 

And with most such devices you have to consider the effect of the line going slack, which could allow the jaws to retract. E.g. if the load were bumped, or an earthquake, etc. Don't laugh in some locations that's a geniune concern. 

Anything less positive than a swage sleeve, wire rope clip, etc. requires thinking through. This means all one-way jaws. Haven grips are really useful, if you lower something using a Haven grip and the grip frame hits an obstruction on the way down, the jaw can release.


----------



## griplock (Oct 21, 2014)

Mattthetech said:


> A few months ago we had a musical in my theater. The sent was rented and was brought in by the high school putting on the show. The designer used Griplocks (though, he kept calling them Verlocks) to hang most of the scenery. After using them we realized how useful they were and are looking to invest in some for our theater. The description for Verlock says they are not for overhead hanging, but this set designer clearly used them for this purpose. With that being said, my questions are:
> 
> 1: What is better, Griplock or Verlock?
> 2: Can they really not be used for overhead rigging?
> ...


All Verlocks until recently were Griplocks. Versales buys all "Verlocks" from Griplock Systems with the exception of the 1/8" Verlock which Versales knocked off the Griplock part and started to make it in China. Griplock products for 1/8" cable and larger are made in Germany.


----------



## gafftapegreenia (Oct 21, 2014)

griplock said:


> All Verlocks until recently were Griplocks. Versales buys all "Verlocks" from Griplock Systems with the exception of the 1/8" Verlock which Versales knocked off the Griplock part and started to make it in China. Griplock products for 1/8" cable and larger are made in Germany.



An actual rep from Griplock on CB? Cool! Know that other manufacturers have reps here as well, so you are not alone.


----------

